# Dissonata Part 1 + 2



## Herman Witkam (Aug 28, 2004)

I finished this composition yesterday:

http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/dissonata_pt_II_discomfort.mp3 (http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/diss ... omfort.mp3)

It's the second part of a piece called Dissonata. This is the first part:

http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/dissonata_pt_I_disorientation.mp3 (http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/diss ... tation.mp3)

Comments on both would be really appreciated. 

Thanks!
Herman


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 28, 2004)

Really Herman - these are really good! Interesting and very original. Congratulations!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 28, 2004)

Tell us what sample libraries you used here Herman.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 28, 2004)

solo strings: xsample vol.5,7,10,11
piano, celesta: PMI orchestral instruments
clarinet, bassoon: westgate extended edition
horn: SAM solo horn


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 28, 2004)

So those were Sam Solo Sessions? Or something from SAM horns? They sounded great


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 28, 2004)

This horn was still from SAM Horns. At the time I wrote part 1 I didn't have solo sessions yet.


----------



## Mike M (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice work Herman - 19??? :? I can't wait to hear your stuff at 23.

M M


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

Herman, 

I just visited your website, and listened to most of your demos! I really dig your work! Its got this crazy tribal/weirdness to it that make it pretty unique to my ears.

The pieces you posted here are prime examples! You've got a new fan! 

/j


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks Justin!

I'm thinking about writing a third (and last) part of Dissonata. If inspiration strikes me, I'll be posting it here soon


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 23, 2004)

About tribal stuff...what did you think of the Ethno demo?

http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/ethnic_theme.mp3


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice demo! :shock: Man there is a lot of talent on this forum


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

Herman Witkam said:


> About tribal stuff...what did you think of the Ethno demo?
> 
> http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/ethnic_theme.mp3




ahhh.. prime example of 'weird tribalness'  I love the fact your stuff is 'right in your face'. I'm a sucker for the reverb, but I guess you've gota know when to use it and when not to use it. I haven't quite mastered that yet  

/j


----------

